# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  PULA - Mala škola dojenja, 25.09.2014. u 17h

## lionne

*U četvrtak, 25. rujna u 17 sati, u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici u Puli*, Kandlerova 39, održat će se Mala škola dojenja.
Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri (partnera je također potrebno prijaviti za sudjelovanje).
*Početak* radionice je *u 17 sati*, *predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata*.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se obavezno prijavite na broj telefona 098 280 600.
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

